# Meta SX Stack



## tschibi (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Meta SX gegenüber Bikes mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften (Nomad, Speci Enduro, Norco Range usw.) einen deutlich kleineren Stack hat. Der Reach ist ungefähr vergleichbar.
Bei grösse M ist das 565mm. Ein Santa Cruz Nomad hat 600mm.

Kann mir jemand erklären was es mit diesem Wert aufsich hat und was man daraus auf die Fahreigenschaften ableiten kann.

Gruss


----------

